

Free Private Git Version Control - gitgohq
http://gitgo.io/?ref=hacker

======
jszymborski
The pricing chart is really interesting.

Can't decide if it's cheaper than GitHub.

Pricing wise, you can't really beat BitBucket, but GitGo seems to have a
really interesting approach to aesthetics.

~~~
therightguy
Looks cheaper if you want to work with a few people.

------
jonalmeida
This is something I've been hoping for someone to do - make git aesthetically
beautiful and also a bit more intuitive for those untrained in git.

~~~
gitgohq
Hi Jonalmeida.

We would love to quote you on that. :)

~~~
jonalmeida
Go ahead! :)

------
sigsergv
gitlab.com offers free git repositories too.

